# When will GM beef up the Duramax Crew Cabs????



## Chevy/GMC (Dec 2, 2009)

OK this is very, very disappointing news. I'm looking to up grade a to a Chevy or GMC Crew Cab HD and I want a Duramax Diesel but the dealers say NO warranty. WTF ??? 

Why is it that Dodge and Ford Crew cabs have that much more front axle rating then GM?

I work with a guy that has a 06 F250 crew cab power stroke that has a 5600lb front axle rating, and GM has there axle rating at 4850lbs. Dodge has there's at 5100lbs. 

Right now I have a 97 GMC ext cab 1/2 ton with like 2850lbs on the front end with a Boss 7.5 STD STR POLY blade. Crazy that my old 97 1/2 ton front end will handle this but a NEW HD WON"T. What ever happened to built like a ROCK??? 

When is GM going to get this fixed??????


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Sorry

Their IFS won't hold that weight and will break frame if overload.


That why Dodge and Ford choice solid axle for that.


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

here we go again


----------



## Chevy/GMC (Dec 2, 2009)

NCat496;900872 said:


> here we go again


OK what is that suppose to mean???


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Chevy/GMC;900888 said:


> OK what is that suppose to mean???


That mean everybody would talk how best or worst IFS is.

We been discussed this stuff all times. If you search IFS here you see lot threads.


----------



## Chevy/GMC (Dec 2, 2009)

Milwaukee;900898 said:


> That mean everybody would talk how best or worst IFS is.
> 
> We been discussed this stuff all times. If you search IFS here you see lot threads.


OK

So does anyone know if GM is going to do something about weak front ends ?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Chevy/GMC;900931 said:


> OK
> 
> So does anyone know if GM is going to do something about weak front ends ?


They won't do anything


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

My 02 has had a 9'2 Boss on it since the fall of 01 and I would call the IFS far from weak. I have 4 GMC 01 and up trucks and I've never had any warranty work done on any of them and 3 have desiels. My dealer has no problems with warranty work on cc dmax's but you need to get that in writing. You won't get warranty if the damage is from abuse no matter what. With a cc they assume your plowing with 6 people in the cab so that's why your front axle is overloaded.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

JD Dave;900962 said:


> With a cc they assume your plowing with 6 people in the cab so that's why your front axle is overloaded.


Coud you imagine 6 people rocking back and forth, barf bags anyone?


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Chevy/GMC;900857 said:


> OK this is very, very disappointing news. I'm looking to up grade a to a Chevy or GMC Crew Cab HD and I want a Duramax Diesel but the dealers say NO warranty. WTF ???
> 
> Why is it that Dodge and Ford Crew cabs have that much more front axle rating then GM?
> 
> ...


Welcome to old news bud. Ford and Dodge both use a solid axle with coils. Holds alot of weight. GM uses the torsion bar IFS front. Yeah, it will hold quite a bit of weight, but with a motor that weighs a ton, and a truck that weighs over 6000 lbs easily, and then with the weight of a plow, you come very close, and if not break the GVWR (9200 lbs).

Will they fix it? Maybe. Keep your eyes open on the 2011 trucks (due sometime next year, springish I hope). There may be an upgraded and stronger front end on the way. Time will tell.


----------



## Duramax101 (Nov 24, 2009)

`04 3500 with the duramax & an I-pack between bed & cab. I'm 150 lbs under the front axle rating with no plow & no passenger!! However, been running a 9' 2 Boss poly V since `04 & no problems yet except a broken camber bolt & a $115.00 cam kit took care of that. Having gussets added very soon just to be safe. It's a chassis cab but did not have them from the factory.


----------



## Chevy/GMC (Dec 2, 2009)

Newdude;901055 said:


> Welcome to old news bud. Ford and Dodge both use a solid axle with coils. Holds alot of weight. GM uses the torsion bar IFS front. Yeah, it will hold quite a bit of weight, but with a motor that weighs a ton, and a truck that weighs over 6000 lbs easily, and then with the weight of a plow, you come very close, and if not break the GVWR (9200 lbs).
> 
> Will they fix it? Maybe. Keep your eyes open on the 2011 trucks (due sometime next year, springish I hope). There may be an upgraded and stronger front end on the way. Time will tell.


I will look forward to seeing if they do up grade them for 2011. 
I hope so becuase I do not want to buy a FORD. I just don't want to Void a warranty on $45,000+ Truck I work to hard for my money.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Chevy/GMC;900857 said:


> OK this is very, very disappointing news. I'm looking to up grade a to a Chevy or GMC Crew Cab HD and I want a Duramax Diesel but the dealers say NO warranty. WTF ???
> 
> Why is it that Dodge and Ford Crew cabs have that much more front axle rating then GM?
> 
> ...


It's all about liability,plain and simple.If you only look at numbers and ignore your own common sense and what other knowledgeable,hands on people are advising you,you're probably not going to buy a GM.It's like the army's deuce and a half.Do you honestly think that massive truck can only hold 5K lbs. safely??????????????You won't be disappointed at all--you're getting a fantastic drivetrain.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Hmmm. I own an '03 Duramax Crew. I don't why they still insist on the ugly ground clearance robbing frame design either.  Yes, you can hide it with nerf bars. But I know it is there. I was hoping the new generation HD would redesign this.

They had it less visible on this era of 1/2 tons.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

From what I have read, the new trucks out next year are suppose to have a front axle rating of 6000lbs.


----------



## Chevy/GMC (Dec 2, 2009)

William B.;901663 said:


> From what I have read, the new trucks out next year are suppose to have a front axle rating of 6000lbs.


Now that's what I'm talkin aboutwesport


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

07 DMAX Crew Cab with a 7.5 Fisher and me not in it AND 500 lb of ballast and I'm still 300 over.

Kinda sick if you ask me....


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

The new GM trucks will handle snowplows just fine. The frame will not break off. Unless the plow causes the problem, your warrenty should still cover your truck. I will keep my ifs. Ford and Dodge can have the straight axel.


----------



## welded wrenches (Oct 19, 2004)

*IFS design flaws known issues page 2*

hi all..i would have to say way back in 1988 gm trucks designer that drew up drawing board ideas that IFS front axle front suspenion..was possible a guy that got the boot from totota that was drawing designing front suspension stuff toyota cars and previously designed them chysler torsion bars stuff..remember that wanna be 1985-86 nova-toyotas n back in 88 89 90 the dash speedo cluster looks alot like toyota...chevy ifs designed by an ol toyota/chysler torsion bar designer.. hmmm .toyota or rustotas recalled for rusted frames..inferior metal bad alloy.jap metal ....my opinion..ussmileyflag


----------



## Chevy/GMC (Dec 2, 2009)

mossman381;901751 said:


> The new GM trucks will handle snowplows just fine. The frame will not break off. Unless the plow causes the problem, your warrenty should still cover your truck. I will keep my ifs. Ford and Dodge can have the straight axel.


Ok that's just it, "Unless the plow causes the problem, your warrenty SHOULD still cover your truck".. Well they won't, atleast that's what Karl Chevorlet in Ankeny Iowa is telling me who is one of the BIGGEST CHEVY dealers in the country.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

welded wrenches;901885 said:


> hi all..i would have to say way back in 1988 gm trucks designer that drew up drawing board ideas that IFS front axle front suspenion..was possible a guy that got the boot from totota that was drawing designing front suspension stuff toyota cars and previously designed them chysler torsion bars stuff..remember that wanna be 1985-86 nova-toyotas n back in 88 89 90 the dash speedo cluster looks alot like toyota...chevy ifs designed by an ol toyota/chysler torsion bar designer.. hmmm .toyota or rustotas recalled for rusted frames..inferior metal bad alloy.jap metal ....my opinion..ussmileyflag


Do you ever post anything other than how much you dislike the GM IFS?


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

I used to be a GM man but when they didnt offer a manual tranny in their 2500/3500 series trucks I moved to Dodge. GM wont change cuz there having their troubles.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

augerandblade;901966 said:


> I used to be a GM man but when they didnt offer a manual tranny in their 2500/3500 series trucks I moved to Dodge. GM wont change cuz there having their troubles.


I agree they are in trouble but personally I think there is no need to change. Plus why would you want a 6sp when you can have an allison?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

2COR517;901929 said:


> Do you ever post anything other than how much you dislike the GM IFS?


Uneducated people like to talk smack because because they don't know any better. I know for fact that a Dodge owner will spend more on front end parts on avg then a GM owner. I just don't want to spend my life arguing to Dodge owners because that's all they like to do. Ford guys seem more laid back. JMO


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

This topic apparently never gets old, I don't see how the number of people on here with chevy's doesn't speak for how well the IFS holds up plowing. Sure there'll be someone who had bad problems with everything but you can't dwell on worrying about that possibility especially if this is the vehicle you want. You win and loose some advantages here and there with each brand!


Ever look at other dealers? I work with a large dealership and they don't care that I have an 8'6" strt on my 06 ccsb


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

Chevy/GMC;901900 said:


> Ok that's just it, "Unless the plow causes the problem, your warrenty SHOULD still cover your truck".. Well they won't, atleast that's what Karl Chevorlet in Ankeny Iowa is telling me who is one of the BIGGEST CHEVY dealers in the country.


Saying SHOULD, COULD, or MIGHT about warranty is pointless. Look at what the law says. It is federal LAW that the dealer MUST honor the warranty for any part not directly affected by your modifications or abuses. For example: You drop 12K of tractor weights in the bed & the rear axle breaks = your problem, not theirs. However, if the starter goes out while you are hauling those tractor weights there is no direct link between the starter and the overload therefore they MUST honor the warranty and replace the starter for you. Overloading the front axle with a snowplow will not cause the engine or transmission to fail so they MUST be covered by warranty. The dealer is perfectly within the law to deny warranty claims for front axle failures if you bring it in with a plow on it and they can prove that you overloaded it. The dealers know this, but will sometimes try to bluff you. If you know you are right based on the law, mentioning getting a lawyer involved will usually change their mind.


----------



## Chevy/GMC (Dec 2, 2009)

aeronutt;902123 said:


> Saying SHOULD, COULD, or MIGHT about warranty is pointless. Look at what the law says. It is federal LAW that the dealer MUST honor the warranty for any part not directly affected by your modifications or abuses. For example: You drop 12K of tractor weights in the bed & the rear axle breaks = your problem, not theirs. However, if the starter goes out while you are hauling those tractor weights there is no direct link between the starter and the overload therefore they MUST honor the warranty and replace the starter for you. Overloading the front axle with a snowplow will not cause the engine or transmission to fail so they MUST be covered by warranty. The dealer is perfectly within the law to deny warranty claims for front axle failures if you bring it in with a plow on it and they can prove that you overloaded it. The dealers know this, but will sometimes try to bluff you. If you know you are right based on the law, mentioning getting a lawyer involved will usually change their mind.


Yes very good point about honoring the warranty that is exactly what I said to the service manager at Karls Chevrolet. I'm not finished dealing with them yet though. I have bought several vehicles from them over the years. Being a GM guy all my life I don't see my self going to the other side. At least not with a Truck.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

welded wrenches;901885 said:


> hi all..i would have to say way back in 1988 gm trucks designer that drew up drawing board ideas that IFS front axle front suspenion..was possible a guy that got the boot from totota that was drawing designing front suspension stuff toyota cars and previously designed them chysler torsion bars stuff..remember that wanna be 1985-86 nova-toyotas n back in 88 89 90 the dash speedo cluster looks alot like toyota...chevy ifs designed by an ol toyota/chysler torsion bar designer.. hmmm .toyota or rustotas recalled for rusted frames..inferior metal bad alloy.jap metal ....my opinion..ussmileyflag


Your info is a bit skewed,GM used IFS on 4wd Chevy LUV pickups in `79 so the Idea had been around for awile not to mention that in the early `60;s there were some Jeep wagoneers using the same IFS torsion bar 4wd setup.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

It's also about which dealer you go to.IMHO,if you go to a small mom and pop dealer like mine,usually they will honor any problems possibly caused by heavy plows.After all,they will get paid by GM if it's under warranty.Over the years,I have seen them be very ''convincing'' why my trucks should be covered.I'm talking the type of dealership where everyone there knows that our Dmax's don't run spark plugs.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

William B.;901663 said:


> From what I have read, the new trucks out next year are suppose to have a front axle rating of 6000lbs.


+1 on this. Last words from GM were to meat or beat every capable item on the new 2011 Super Duty.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

:


Chevy/GMC;900857 said:


> OK this is very, very disappointing news. I'm looking to up grade a to a Chevy or GMC Crew Cab HD and I want a Duramax Diesel but the dealers say NO warranty. WTF ???
> 
> Why is it that Dodge and Ford Crew cabs have that much more front axle rating then GM?
> 
> ...


dodge has a 5200 lb front axle not 5100


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

JD Dave;902033 said:


> Uneducated people like to talk smack because because they don't know any better. I know for fact that a Dodge owner will spend more on front end parts on avg then a GM owner. I just don't want to spend my life arguing to Dodge owners because that's all they like to do. Ford guys seem more laid back. JMO


Just this last storm I ended up plowing for a farm store down the road becaue her brothers new dodge CTD had a busted tie rod end


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

sno commander;902963 said:


> :
> 
> dodge has a 5200 lb front axle not 5100


That 2% should make all the difference........


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

It will be interesting to see if GM actually does end up beefing their front ends to 6000. Hope we see something here in a few months


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought GM and Dodge both used the same 9.75" Front axle in their Diesel trucks? I wouldn't go calling the GM front end "weak".


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm going to definitely test the IFS in my Duramax... Granted it's a Reg cab, but still..... I just hung a 9ft Stainless X-blade off it and will keep everyone updated with how she performs...


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

Dodge says no plow on any truck with a diesel motor and crew cab. Most plow manufacturers web site wont fit a large V or Blizzard type plow on any of the diesel trucks except the Ford 350.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

:


ChevKid03;905865 said:


> I'm going to definitely test the IFS in my Duramax... Granted it's a Reg cab, but still..... I just hung a 9ft Stainless X-blade off it and will keep everyone updated with how she performs...


I got 40 lbs on top of u ,with my extreme v and I have a crew cab. Im not worried. 
I buy and sell alot of plow I have plows on the truck year round and drive all over the country with them on. No problems yet just 1 inner tie rod that lasted 64k.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Chevy/GMC;900931 said:


> OK
> 
> So does anyone know if GM is going to do something about weak front ends ?


GM diesels have an IFS because they are made to be comfortable for the retirees who buy them to pull their 30' fifth wheel. It's an old persons truck.

Fords and Dodges are built to work.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

Mark Witcher;906150 said:


> Dodge says no plow on any truck with a diesel motor and crew cab. Most plow manufacturers web site wont fit a large V or Blizzard type plow on any of the diesel trucks except the Ford 350.


not true you can still get the plow prep on a quad cab diesel. now what you are limited to on blades is a different story.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

JDiepstra;906467 said:


> GM diesels have an IFS because they are made to be comfortable for the retirees who buy them to pull their 30' fifth wheel. It's an old persons truck.
> 
> Fords and Dodges are built to work.


It's just too bad they're in the shop more than they're working, but I hear ya.. These trucks drive nice and smooth, right by the ford and dodge stealerships..


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

chevkid03;906547 said:


> it's just too bad they're in the shop more than they're working, but i hear ya.. These trucks drive nice and smooth, right by the ford and dodge stealerships..


hahahahhahhaa


----------



## jbone (Mar 18, 2006)

ChevKid03;906547 said:


> It's just too bad they're in the shop more than they're working, but I hear ya.. These trucks drive nice and smooth, right by the ford and dodge stealerships..


:laughing:

Ive had a '02 sierra plowing for 4 years now (was also a plow truck before I bought it) and not a single issue. My buddies Dmax came from the dealership with the plow. Hes never had to worry about the warranty anyhow (truck hasnt failed him yet). I personally have never seen anyone have issues with the IFS nor have I heard of anyone having problems with warranty work.


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

JD Dave;902033 said:


> Uneducated people like to talk smack because because they don't know any better. I know for fact that a Dodge owner will spend more on front end parts on avg then a GM owner. I just don't want to spend my life arguing to Dodge owners because that's all they like to do. Ford guys seem more laid back. JMO


I haven't read all the posts in this thread, but this one got me thinking. I plow with my ex cab dmax. I also haul trailers. My brother has an 04 F250cc powerstroke. His ball joints have been replaced twice as well as another front end part. He has replaced his shocks twice as well. In this time, I have put many more miles on than he has and worked my truck. I have 145k miles on mine and he is still less than 100k. Now that makes the solid axle argument pretty funny now when you actually make the comparison.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

JDiepstra;906467 said:


> GM diesels have an IFS because they are made to be comfortable for the retirees who buy them to pull their 30' fifth wheel. It's an old persons truck.
> 
> Fords and Dodges are built to work.


Thats an intelligent response.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

JDiepstra;906467 said:


> GM diesels have an IFS because they are made to be comfortable for the retirees who buy them to pull their 30' fifth wheel. It's an old persons truck.
> 
> Fords and Dodges are built to work.


Agreed my Uncle keep 1 gm in his fleet which is for daily driving. He have 4 fords he doesn't like to use for daily because they aren't comfortable for him. So I drive 3 fords Superduty for him. E350, F350, and F250.

I see lot retirees own gm 2500 LD and tow 5 wheel camper most times. Their answer was it is comfy and low to ground which easy for them to get and out truck.


----------



## Bigcat99 (Jan 7, 2009)

Milwaukee;907107 said:


> Agreed my Uncle keep 1 gm in his fleet which is for daily driving. He have 4 fords he doesn't like to use for daily because they aren't comfortable for him. So I drive 3 fords Superduty for him. E350, F350, and F250.
> 
> I see lot retirees own gm 2500 LD and tow 5 wheel camper most times. Their answer was it is comfy and low to ground which easy for them to get and out truck.


I guess I most generally respect my elders, as they have more life experience than us young bucks. Since there is a sh1tl0ad of retirees driving trucks with the IFS, there is must a good reason for it.... they do the job that was intended - and are more comfortable to ride in then their competitors. Who wouldn't want that?

have a great day everyone!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

William B.;907092 said:


> Thats an intelligent response.


Coming from a guy who thinks its cool to be blowing a bunch of smoke out of his tailpipe in his avaitar....


----------



## TreffertLawnWrx (Apr 24, 2003)

I am going to buy a new CC/SB shortly. This will be my personal vehicle and replace my 05, CC/SB Duramax. I have done the math and will be buying a 6.0 this time around with the 6 speed. My 05 had the whole front end replaced (roughly $4500 in P/L) and i was lucky to have covered under warranty at 40k miles. I put roughly 30k miles on year and dealers are tightening up on warranty claims. I feel buying the gasser will help with this issue when I put a 9'2 on it. I have looked at getting a ford as well, but i love the ride quality of GM.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

TreffertLawnWrx;907522 said:


> I am going to buy a new CC/SB shortly. This will be my personal vehicle and replace my 05, CC/SB Duramax. I have done the math and will be buying a 6.0 this time around with the 6 speed. My 05 had the whole front end replaced (roughly $4500 in P/L) and i was lucky to have covered under warranty at 40k miles. I put roughly 30k miles on year and dealers are tightening up on warranty claims. I feel buying the gasser will help with this issue when I put a 9'2 on it. I have looked at getting a ford as well, but i love the ride quality of GM.


This is why GM does not want to warrenty plow trucks. It looks like you plowed commercialy with this truck for 4 years, wore the front end of your truck out and then had gm replace your front end under warrenty. Your front end did not wear out because of a factory defect. It wore out because you worked the sh*t out of it plowing. This makes me mad :angry: People like you are the ones that wreck everything for everybody else.


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

talked to a sales man from Mattheny motors in Woodbridge VA on nov 21 he told me that Chevy/Gmc will be making the new trucks with higher gvws now that the medium duty line is gone and the HD model will be back :salute:


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

TreffertLawnWrx;907522 said:


> I am going to buy a new CC/SB shortly. This will be my personal vehicle and replace my 05, CC/SB Duramax. I have done the math and will be buying a 6.0 this time around with the 6 speed. My 05 had the whole front end replaced (roughly $4500 in P/L) and i was lucky to have covered under warranty at 40k miles. I put roughly 30k miles on year and dealers are tightening up on warranty claims. I feel buying the gasser will help with this issue when I put a 9'2 on it. I have looked at getting a ford as well, but i love the ride quality of GM.


Wtf could cost $4500 U could do every part in the frt end 3 time over for that? Did the do the motor at the same time? Or is that the price they shoved up gm's butt for warranty?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

mossman381;907705 said:


> This is why GM does not want to warrenty plow trucks. It looks like you plowed commercialy with this truck for 4 years, wore the front end of your truck out and then had gm replace your front end under warrenty. Your front end did not wear out because of a factory defect. It wore out because you worked the sh*t out of it plowing. This makes me mad :angry: People like you are the ones that wreck everything for everybody else.


I'm sorry but some people do use their trucks for work. I'm pretty sure that is what they are for. Do you think they should all be grocery getters? :yow!:


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

JDiepstra;910671 said:


> I'm sorry but some people do use their trucks for work. I'm pretty sure that is what they are for. Do you think they should all be grocery getters? :yow!:


If you work your truck and wear parts out. Then you need to pay for the parts/repairs yourself with the money you made working the truck. Don't try to get gm to warranty stuff that was not a factory defect. This causes problems for honest people that need the warranty.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

mossman381;910815 said:


> If you work your truck and wear parts out. Then you need to pay for the parts/repairs yourself with the money you made working the truck. Don't try to get gm to warranty stuff that was not a factory defect. This causes problems for honest people that need the warranty.


I'm sorry but I disagree with you unless it specifically states in the warranty that using the truck for work will void the warranty. Many people consider the terms of the warranty when shopping for a vehicle, because it indicates a builders confidence in the quality of their vehicle, and/or their promise to stand behind the vehicle and fix it should something go wrong. If stock parts are wearing out in 4 years, maybe they should be replaced at the automakers expense...

Now before you go jumping down my throat I would like to point out that I have done some modifications to my truck, which over time has gone from 100 extra to about 200 extra rear wheel horsepower. When my stock torque converter finally gave up I did not go to the dealer and expect them to fix it. I took it to HTS and had them build it at my expense. The reason I had no issues paying for this and did not even think about having the dealer fix it is that I was doing things to my truck that I would not consider "normal" useage of a 3/4 ton work truck.

So I hear you on what you are griping about, but don't think using the truck as it was intended should void a warranty.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

JDiepstra;911028 said:


> I'm sorry but I disagree with you unless it specifically states in the warranty that using the truck for work will void the warranty. Many people consider the terms of the warranty when shopping for a vehicle, because it indicates a builders confidence in the quality of their vehicle, and/or their promise to stand behind the vehicle and fix it should something go wrong. If stock parts are wearing out in 4 years, maybe they should be replaced at the automakers expense...
> 
> Now before you go jumping down my throat I would like to point out that I have done some modifications to my truck,* which over time has gone from 100 extra to about 200 extra rear wheel horsepower. When my stock torque converter finally gave up I did not go to the dealer and expect them to fix it. I took it to HTS and had them build it at my expense.* The reason I had no issues paying for this and did not even think about having the dealer fix it is that I was doing things to my truck that I would not consider "normal" useage of a 3/4 ton work truck.
> 
> So I hear you on what you are griping about, but don't think using the truck as it was intended should void a warranty.


I think I've read this same thing from you 25+ times just recently. 

Stick to the dodge forum with this un-pertinent info. I don't think anybody opens the Chevy sub-forum to hear about your Dodge transmission, much less how impressive it is that the the tranny went 85K miles before it first rebuild. WOW, I hope to get that kind of milage out of a truck before failure!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Milwaukee;900863 said:


> Sorry
> 
> Their IFS won't hold that weight and will break frame if overload.
> 
> That why Dodge and Ford choice solid axle for that.


And there he goes again..........Stay on your ford section since its the best out there!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

ChevKid03;906547 said:


> It's just too bad they're in the shop more than they're working, but I hear ya.. These trucks drive nice and smooth, right by the ford and dodge stealerships..


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'll take my GM truck over any Ford or Dodge. Im pretty sure my truck has seen alot more abuse than most of you guys can throw at any truck, its awesome it makes me money all winter plowing, and in the summer I go to the dragway and run 12's!!!!!! Oh yeah it rides sooooo nice too, all the IFS sucks is bull, it rides good and performs even better, I also truck pull with it!!!!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

jomama45;911076 said:


> I think I've read this same thing from you 25+ times just recently.
> 
> Stick to the dodge forum with this un-pertinent info. I don't think anybody opens the Chevy sub-forum to hear about your Dodge transmission, much less how impressive it is that the the tranny went 85K miles before it first rebuild. WOW, I hope to get that kind of milage out of a truck before failure!


People with simple minds, such as yourself, need examples to understand things. I was giving one that was relevant to the rant you went off on. If you want to continue to cry about people working their trucks as they were meant to, and then cry about people having parts replaced under warranty, maybe you should stick to the crybaby forum. :crying: I gave an example of how using a truck as it was "unintended", breaking it, and then paying for it out of pocket, would be appropriate.

On edit I see that was a different guy ranting but my point still stands that my example was relavant to the situation, and you are still a crybaby.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

JDiepstra;912399 said:


> People with simple minds, such as yourself, need examples to understand things. I was giving one that was relevant to the rant you went off on. If you want to continue to cry about people working their trucks as they were meant to, and then cry about people having parts replaced under warranty, maybe you should stick to the crybaby forum. :crying: I gave an example of how using a truck as it was "unintended", breaking it, and then paying for it out of pocket, would be appropriate.
> 
> On edit I see that was a different guy ranting but my point still stands that my example was relavant to the situation, and you are still a crybaby.


Go back to the dodge forum. Talking to dodge and ford guys is like talking to a brick wall.


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by jomama45
> I think I've read this same thing from you 25+ times just recently.
> 
> ...


What he is trying to state is that you can quit telling us about your tranny, because you have stated it enough and now everyone knows.:salute:
And the brick wall thing is very true. I feel the same way with guys at work.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

JDiepstra;912399 said:


> People with simple minds, such as yourself, need examples to understand things. I was giving one that was relevant to the rant you went off on. If you want to continue to cry about people working their trucks as they were meant to, and then cry about people having parts replaced under warranty, maybe you should stick to the crybaby forum. :crying: I gave an example of how using a truck as it was "unintended", breaking it, and then paying for it out of pocket, would be appropriate.
> 
> On edit I see that was a different guy ranting but my point still stands that my example was relavant to the situation, and you are still a crybaby.


I could add a few things (that would only end up getting deleted anyways) but it seems that you do a far better job of showing off your true intellignce than I would anyways.

BTW, next time try to read & comprehend a little more before trying to determine a stranger's mindset. As far as you know, I could own 20 Dodge trucks.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

jomama45;912463 said:


> I could add a few things (that would only end up getting deleted anyways)* but it seems that you do a far better job of showing off your true intellignce* than I would anyways.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

JDiepstra;911028 said:


> I'm sorry but I disagree with you unless it specifically states in the warranty that using the truck for work will void the warranty. Many people consider the terms of the warranty when shopping for a vehicle, because it indicates a builders confidence in the quality of their vehicle, and/or their promise to stand behind the vehicle and fix it should something go wrong. If stock parts are wearing out in 4 years, maybe they should be replaced at the automakers expense...
> 
> Now before you go jumping down my throat I would like to point out that I have done some modifications to my truck, which over time has gone from 100 extra to about 200 extra rear wheel horsepower. When my stock torque converter finally gave up I did not go to the dealer and expect them to fix it. I took it to HTS and had them build it at my expense. The reason I had no issues paying for this and did not even think about having the dealer fix it is that I was doing things to my truck that I would not consider "normal" useage of a 3/4 ton work truck.
> 
> So I hear you on what you are griping about, but don't think using the truck as it was intended should void a warranty.


I agree but how is the dealer to know if its from "working" the truck or beating the truck? After 8 years my front end is still all original and I am not gentle on my truck. How many of us know somebody who confuses their snow plow blade with a bulldozer blade? Not everybody is as stand up as you abour paying for self induced failures. My brother is one of them he beat the ever livin **** out of his car blew the tranny and got it replaced under warranty


----------



## Chevy/GMC (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow I guess this really took of in the wrong dierection.

OK guy's here's the deal I'm getting really close to purchasing a newer truck.
Right now I have a 97 GMC ext cab 1/2 t z71 with a BOSS 7.5 std str poly. I'm looking into getting a 06 Chevy HD crew cab DuraMax. The truck has 55,000 miles on it, Will I need to do anything to beef up the front end or do you guys think it would be ok?If I do what does everyone recommend? I've got the truck bug and I want a Diesel Crew Cab real bad.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

07 Crew Cab - Duramax Diesel - about 1500lbs in the bed - carries a 9ft pro plow with wings .... frame is still intact.

I would love to stick around a talk about this, but there is a dead horse out back that I need to go beat.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

mossman381;912428 said:


> Talking to dodge and ford guys is like talking to a brick wall.


I thought that was Chevy guys.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Chevy/GMC;912661 said:


> Wow I guess this really took of in the wrong dierection.
> 
> OK guy's here's the deal I'm getting really close to purchasing a newer truck.
> Right now I have a 97 GMC ext cab 1/2 t z71 with a BOSS 7.5 std str poly. I'm looking into getting a 06 Chevy HD crew cab DuraMax. The truck has 55,000 miles on it, Will I need to do anything to beef up the front end or do you guys think it would be ok?If I do what does everyone recommend? I've got the truck bug and I want a Diesel Crew Cab real bad.


I've had a 9'2 Boss on my 02 Damx Crew cab since new and it has 190k on it and all I've done is the ball joints once. I don't even have Timbrens. 


cretebaby;912894 said:


> I thought that was Chevy guys.


Go back to the Ford forum or I'll smack you around.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Philbilly2;912888 said:


> 07 Crew Cab - Duramax Diesel - about 1500lbs in the bed - carries a 9ft pro plow with wings .... frame is still intact.
> 
> I would love to stick around a talk about this, but there is a dead horse out back that I need to go beat.


Great minds think alike!


----------



## TreffertLawnWrx (Apr 24, 2003)

mossman, I can tell you do allot of commercial plowing with your 7'6 plow on your new 3/4 ton truck that you financed for 84 months. 

If you notice, my truck only had 40k miles, actually it was more like 38k, this was dec of 05' and had bought the truck new in march. when I paid 50k for a truck, I’m going to make sure it was covered. gm warranties injectors up to 200k, they don’t care if guys are blowing water meth/programmers and what not. the duramax/allison is warranted up to 100k, I pull a skid or 24' enclosed every day, should they not warranty my tranny because I bought the biggest 3/4 truck to work with? I guarantee that you would go to you dealer if you had issues with your front end, tranny, differential because it was work related....


----------



## Chevy/GMC (Dec 2, 2009)

Ok Done Deal!!! After several days of negotiating on my trade-in and price of truck I picked up my truck last night. It's a 06 Chevy Crew Cab Duramax and of course a 4x4, I will be putting my Boss 7.5 STR Poly on it here before to long. Anyone think I need to do anything else to the front end or do you think I'll be ok? I suppose I should start a new post. Oh the truck has 53,550 miles on it. What else do I need to know about Installing everything? I will be doing it on my own.


----------

